# Newbie question:  Best way to get does bred...?



## St1ckyBun (Apr 14, 2016)

Ok so I convinced hubby to allow me to get a couple ND does next spring (SRSLY YEA!) And I am clearing land and hubby is working on a building and fencing.

But the next obvious question is what to do about breeding them?  I am planning on investing in my herd and getting quality does.  I have a couple breeders lined up for the does, but they are pretty far away.  Thats ok for picking up does but I cant drive a couple hours every time my does fancies herself a date.  Plus, I plan on beeding on in fall and one in spring.  I am not in the goat "circuit" so I really dont know any reputable breeders/stud service around the Charlotte area and I dont want to just use "any ol buck".  I want to keep the quality of the line high.  

1). I can buy a buck...but I am kind of limited on land and plus that would only work to breed one time (before it would be considered inbreeding). Plus there is the separate housing odor issue (wouldnt be a big deal if I had more land).

2). I can buy a buck once a year then sell him...but I cant imagine there are are a lot of people wanting to buy bucks. So I imagine I may lose money on that deal. Plus same housing/buck smell issue as #1. 

3). I can roll the dice and use the one or two people I found online...but I don't know if the bucks are "good".

I plan on going to the Evin Evans Classic in June...maybe I can meet someone who offers stud service but I would appreciate any input or advice from you pros out there.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 14, 2016)

When you say not much land, how much land do you have? We are on 2 acres, which I think is a pittance, but we have our own buck. We tried the borrow a buck thing for a couple of years, but when you do that, you don't always know what you are bringing to your girls (diseases, etc). There are many here that have lots better advice on this than me, but I like having my own herd sire.


----------



## St1ckyBun (Apr 14, 2016)

Pamela said:


> When you say not much land, how much land do you have? We are on 2 acres, which I think is a pittance, but we have our own buck. We tried the borrow a buck thing for a couple of years, but when you do that, you don't always know what you are bringing to your girls (diseases, etc). There are many here that have lots better advice on this than me, but I like having my own herd sire.



I am on 1.33 acres but only about .25 will be fenced for goats.  Even if I could put a buck on there...I would only be able to breed him once before we got into 'father daughter' breedings :/


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 14, 2016)

At the moment, we are in the same boat as you. Buy a buck once a year and sell or rent one. Both can be time consuming and potentially harmful if you bring disease into your herd that way. A friend of mine bought 5 does from a breeder and that breeder made them a deal that they could breed to her bucks so long as absolutely NO OTHER GOATS were brought in to their new little herd. Something to think about but if you can't do the drive twice a year to some of these further breeders it makes it more difficult. Good luck!


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 14, 2016)

St1ckyBun said:


> Ok so I convinced hubby to allow me to get a couple ND does next spring (SRSLY YEA!) And I am clearing land and hubby is working on a building and fencing.
> 
> But the next obvious question is what to do about breeding them?  I am planning on investing in my herd and getting quality does.  I have a couple breeders lined up for the does, but they are pretty far away.  Thats ok for picking up does but I cant drive a couple hours every time my does fancies herself a date.  Plus, I plan on beeding on in fall and one in spring.  I am not in the goat "circuit" so I really dont know any reputable breeders/stud service around the Charlotte area and I dont want to just use "any ol buck".  I want to keep the quality of the line high.
> 
> ...


Maybe semen straws???


----------



## St1ckyBun (Apr 14, 2016)

Colorful_Goat_Mama said:


> Maybe semen straws???



I did a quick search on AI techs and can't find any in the area.  Is that something I could do myself?


----------



## St1ckyBun (Apr 14, 2016)

Well...worse case I know a lady close to me who raises Alpines and Nubians.  I was thinking of Nubians as well...so maybe she will sell me some does and consider a studding service.


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 14, 2016)

St1ckyBun said:


> I did a quick search on AI techs and can't find any in the area.  Is that something I could do myself?


I think frist few times with a vet but you get a hang of it.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 14, 2016)

I finally gave up and bought my own buck and that was only having to drive 4 miles to get service. Sometimes the day is just darn inconvenient.  I line breed for one generation but you don't have to keep the kids. With your limited space you may decide to sell the offspring and just keep the two. Or buy more goats from someone else so you can keep using your buck. 

Bucks do smell in the fall, that is a given, but you get used to it. My buck used to be housed 15' from where I milked and it never affected the flavor of the milk. 

You can learn to do AI but the setup is not cheap to get started.


----------



## St1ckyBun (Apr 14, 2016)

Or...I may just get a male and find room for him.  If he is next to the females but fenced separately will he be ok by himself or does he need a whether in with him?

...and this is how you go from 2 goats to 938483849023540 goats


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 14, 2016)

I know some who keep bucks alone and they do fine while others need a pal. It can depend on the goat but I would suggest a pal.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 14, 2016)

If you are getting both does from the same breeder, ask about doing a breed back. We allow our clients to bring to does back for breeding when they only have goats from our farm and are not exposed to any other livestock. They do need to pay a fee for this. We generally have enough genetic diversity so it all works out. Sometimes there is a little line breeding but no sibs, mother son, etc. 

If you are going to get a buck, get 2 intact bucks instead of 1 buck 1 wether. Make sure they aren't closely related if you don't want to inbreed. That way, you already have a buck with different genetics to breed back to. 

Be careful when taking does offsite to get bred, it is a fantastic way to bring disease into your herd. If you do, make sure they are tested for CAE *at least! 
*
Some sell their buck every year after they use him, personally I don't like it and only sell to people who intend to keep the buck. I put a lot of time, money, and love into my animals and I don't want one of my bucks being sold on Craigslist over and over. I will put them in the freezer before that ever happens. Mine are very much like dogs and that isn't the life I want for them. 

Some vets offer AI service as well as some goat breeders. Ask around when you go to the spring show!


----------



## St1ckyBun (Apr 14, 2016)

Thats great info and advice...thank you! Looks like I have more goats to get lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 14, 2016)

That's how it works 

We were only going to have two goats, now many goats later...um well it's not two does anymore


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Spend some time at the show in Shelby
Meet some breeders
We will breed goats for people who got their goats from us


----------



## babsbag (Apr 14, 2016)

My  goat does fine without a buddy, but not so fine with other intact bucks when they are in rut; every goat can be different. When I used to have 6 goats I let my buck run with the does as soon as I knew they were all bred since I did them all around the same time. I would then separate him back out during kidding and milking but his pen shared a fence line.  I don't do that anymore, I now have three bucks and three breeds. 

You don't have to worry about breeding to the sire of the offspring if you don't keep any offspring.   HA HA, like that would work, right? 

I went from 3 goats to 40 goats in 7 years...be very careful...be very very careful


----------

